# What’s up with some doctors



## Texan69 (Mar 10, 2020)

Just wanted to rant and see if y’all have ever dealt with doctors judging or even refusing to treat you if you mention illegal AAS use or self TRT... 

in summary I did some dumb stuff with AAS in my early 20’s and basically was unable to recover (or so I thought at the time) and I got off for months and levels were very  low with no improvement so I went to a doctor who was a well known men’s health doctor in the area and he flat out refused to treat me once he found out I had illegally abused the stuff. I get it I did some stupid stuff and I get his frustration. I wasn’t asking for a script of test I was asking for clomid, HCG or even just advice on how to recover, but rather he made me feel horrible and discouraged so I just began self trt. This was damn near a decade ago but still upsets me the way that doctor was. 

had it been AIDS he woulda treated me even if I got it from hookers...or given me Methadone to help me get off illegal drugs. I’m always weary to tell my doctor I do self TRT because of the reaction or fear of getting a lesser quality care. But I do feel it’s something they should know about especially a cardiologist or urologist because as we know even if we did it smartly we are still putting ourselves at risk for some issues 

also worried about telling them and it getting out to others, I know they are bound by HIPPA not to disclose it without consent, but I was thinking shoot can they tell my insurance who could decide to drop me or increase my rates and then my employer find out and can me lol


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 10, 2020)

my dr is the same way, he wont prescribe nothing, even asking for zanax for sleep, and he freaks out... my son had surgery at 18 yrs old and they did not hesitate to give him hydro thou, now that's f--ked up,     i have NO faith in dr's


----------



## Jin (Mar 10, 2020)

all those people who eat themselves into obesity? **** em! No BP meds for you. Your fault for eating fast food 4 times a day. 

You ate your way to diabetes!?!  You deserve to lose a couple appendages. That’ll teach you. 

Lost you leg leg because you were playing on the train tracks?!? No prosthetic. You hop! You hear me!?!? Hop mother****er!!!!

makes about as much sense as the above.

as far as why? Because doctors are people too and people are also spiteful idiots at times.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 10, 2020)

Doctors are under unbelievable scrutiny these days because of overprescribing in the past.  The opioid epidemic has made many doctors extremely nervous to prescribe anything.

The other thing to consider is that you were likely asking the wrong doctor.  Most PCPd aren't going to knownshit about hormone recovery, etc.  It's not their job.  If you want help with something make sure you see the correct doctor.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 10, 2020)

The more I read on this topic, and from my own experience, seems like going to the dr. or even urologist is a lost cause unless you have a good referral and know that particular dr is willing to help. Otherwise a trt clinic seems like the best option now a days. They make sure your bloods are in order and aren’t that expensive, they send you everything you need including pins...


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 10, 2020)

I 've been thrown to the Wolves in the last 4 to 5 years due to the TOTAL lack of professionalism from the Medical Industry...But I have made it back and have some great Dr.s now.......Most Dr.s don't give a flying **** about people........and it shows,in ER's ,,,hostpitals and officies....Today you have to be as knowledgible as the one's caring for you or you will not be cared for very well....Just the hard cold fact,,sorry to say..!!.....For the third time this year ...I have kicked my coffin open,,and crawled out ALONE........


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 10, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> . . . I know they are bound by HIPPA not to disclose it without consent, but I was thinking shoot can they tell my insurance who could decide to drop me or increase my rates and then my employer find out and can me lol



Be careful with that one.

I only have one doctor "on retainer" currently, but I have probably had cause to see 5 or more in the last 10 years.  They all have you fill out that first visit paperwork ...  contact info, insurance info, health history and some legal stuff.  There has always been a part asking me to authorize them to share anything with any other medical provider, insurance, and some form of LE, like a Court Order maybe(?)

I have always signed off on this cause none of my doctor visits have involved aas use in any way, BUT I'm not sure if doctors might refuse to see me if I'd said No.  Hippa still covers other things like snoopy friends, neighbors, media, etc, but I'm less sure about open disclosure within the medical biz.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2020)

Find another doctor. And I get why people tell their Dr everything. I don't. When I went to the endo I told her I used a lot of prohormones in the past and they were legal. Now they're all banned.


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2020)

Preach on Tex! Assholes!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Doctors are under unbelievable scrutiny these days because of overprescribing in the past.




I've even noticed this locally with antibiotics.
They used to chuck those things at every illness but when my wife went in for some pneumonia related symptoms a couple months back, they expected her to run several tests including chest xrays and even a soft tissue scan before prescribing anything more than an inhaler.

I picked up a few zpacs and some amox so we won't have to deal with their shit again if it came down to it.


----------



## German89 (Mar 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> all those people who eat themselves into obesity? **** em! No BP meds for you. Your fault for eating fast food 4 times a day.
> 
> You ate your way to diabetes!?!  You deserve to lose a couple appendages. That’ll teach you.
> 
> ...





Oh, want to over dose.  Don't worry.  Tax payers will save your life.   

You child as autism.  Well.  You're shit out of luck and you'll have to pay out of pocket for care. 



Anyway.  My OBGYN is worthless piece of sheit.  So is my family doctor.   Both judged me as well when I told them about hormone use.  I have a third doctor though he's a little more down to earth.  Good guy.  He does my blood work now every month.  I think I'll be asking him for a endo.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 10, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Be careful with that one.
> 
> I only have one doctor "on retainer" currently, but I have probably had cause to see 5 or more in the last 10 years.  They all have you fill out that first visit paperwork ...  contact info, insurance info, health history and some legal stuff.  There has always been a part asking me to authorize them to share anything with any other medical provider, insurance, and some form of LE, like a Court Order maybe(?)
> 
> I have always signed off on this cause none of my doctor visits have involved aas use in any way, BUT I'm not sure if doctors might refuse to see me if I'd said No.  Hippa still covers other things like snoopy friends, neighbors, media, etc, but I'm less sure about open disclosure within the medical biz.



With respect to your last paragraph, yes, it does apply to other medical people.  Unless someone is involved in your care, your chart is off limits.  And us medical people can get hammered hard for HIPPA violations.

To the OP: your mechanic have to fix your car because you demand it? No. Why is your doc any different.  Just like finding a new mechanic, find a new doc.  Unfortunate your doc felt/behaved the way he did.  

Fellas, there's no reason for your physician to be reporting your AAS use, or lab values, etc to the insurance company.  Your doc doesn't even know who you're insured by.  He has billing people that take care of that shit and they don't have that information from your med record.


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 10, 2020)

Good thread.  I’ve always been afraid to tell my doctor anything unless a bone was sticking out of my flesh. Past visits to various doctors made me feel judged, misdiagnosed, or simply apathetic to my concerns. And I had never did any type of aas. The past few years I hadn’t been feeling like myself in the gym, bed, work nor life in general and new I was experiencing low T. With my past doctor experience I thought why bother going to pay them to be turned down and or looked down on.  Maybe it’s the small town I’m in? Sounds like it may be across the board tho.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 10, 2020)

I agree,I recently seen the doctor,he was willing to prescribe a tropical gel, but totally against anything else,w my insurance the gel & patches weren't covered,and to pay out the pocket w some outrageous price,yet testosterone C, 
Was the cheapest way to go,but my doctor said....
He very uncomfortable w prescribing tht,
Unless I see a urologist,
And IF the urologist is ok with that,?
Then he will write the script,yet they wonder why, guys do there own trt?
I had an issue w my pins being accidentally disposed of the other day,
So I went to the drug store to try to buy them?
The pharmacist said, you can buy insulin needles over the counter, but not anything bigger!
Of course I asked why?
And he replied, because they want drug addicts to have access to clean needles!
I was basically speechless, and left, thinking,WTF? it seems there doctor's aren't being taught,or aren't allowed to help those trying to get or remain healthy,? All the research and studies tht go on,yet the medical field is clearly outdated


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 12, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Doctors are under unbelievable scrutiny these days because of overprescribing in the past.  The opioid epidemic has made many doctors extremely nervous to prescribe anything.
> 
> The other thing to consider is that you were likely asking the wrong doctor.  Most PCPd aren't going to knownshit about hormone recovery, etc.  It's not their job.  If you want help with something make sure you see the correct doctor.



that makes a lot of sense, I could see hesitation to see a patient who had used illegal substances cause know they have to worry what he/she will do with what they prescribe, at the end of the day gotta worry about your family I can respect that aspect.

this particular doctor was an endocrinologist who claims to specialize in TRT and male fertility.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 12, 2020)

I would file a complaint against him if your levels were low and he refused to treat you no matter if it’s because you did it illegally or not like you said if it was aids cause a junkie got it sharing needles they would treat it.

my doc was cool I told him I’m on it and do you want me to inject my self with black market shit or you wanna give me shit legally since I have been in a while.

im taking it you have insurance there is protocol if you test low they have to cover it if you were paying cash you would have what ever you want test Xanax icy what ever for some reason but paying $1500 a month. Health insurance they cock block everything

find a new doctor

juat read the rest yes see urologist that’s where I went because they are right certain doctors could prescribe certain shit yesterday I couldn’t get accutane so I got a referral to dermatologist


----------



## Hinderluck (Mar 12, 2020)

agree with this. the right doctor will be helpful. and look for a doctor who is not after money, well only a few do exist. those who are passionate in helping patients as well as in the medical field.


----------

